# Sunday's Show and Tell... 8/7/22



## jd56 (Aug 7, 2022)

Everybody, stay dehydrated.
It's hot out there.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## catfish (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2022)

What is wrong with me? Is it CCS  (Compulsive Collector Syndrome) ? I have been buying  Lesney Matchbox " plain wheels"  lately.  Some of these pieces have gain + 8000% from its original price.


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 7, 2022)

A $10 mini bike that I hope someone can tell me what company made it. And 2 bikes for $1 not worthy of pics. And these 2 stingrays.


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 7, 2022)

bicycle light


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 7, 2022)

Fritz has a new girlfriend!

Frau Fritz isn’t at all surprised, but did take the time to count them before laughing her way out of the garage. I must admit, it is getting a bit crowded.

A friend was moving and needed to get rid of this, he didn’t want to throw it out but that may have been the next step. I’ve swapped out the bars and seat so the fast girl gets along with my old back.

It’ll get a full service this winter.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 7, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> A $10 mini bike that I hope someone can tell me what company made it. And 2 bikes for $1 not worthy of pics. And these 2 stingrays.
> 
> View attachment 1675913
> 
> ...



Love that mini bike! Wish I could find one like that!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 7, 2022)

Banner day yesterday, got a new shur-spin from Joe Buffardi and my tool box seat came from Josh (@STRADALITE ) who did an outstanding job!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 7, 2022)

Sold the Campagnolo cranks i had at the same time scoring these cooks quality products mtb cranks.for the green klunker.


----------



## TrustRust (Aug 7, 2022)

Just some more old motorcycle stuff as usual..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 7, 2022)

Ive been pretty busy buying stuff I dont need... Lots of junk to see here.. 😁 
I never thought Id get this Universal Monsters Ben Cooper Creature from the Black Lagoon mask for my collection as it is the rarest/most expensive one..It was in a buy it now lot on ebay cheap..listed as "Aquaman"..🧐





HUGE 70s toy lot pick up off Craigslist; 6 Million Dollar man/woman/Maskatron,Pulsar,GI Joe..etc




Ice cream ? Bike bells ? and cake topper decorations from 50s/60s cheap from antique store




And the big one..I had the great fortune and dumb luck..(And lots of time on the computer🙄 )
 Its here in my possession awaiting the new wheelset and seat to be installed this week.. Took a month to get but obviously, worth the wait
It had a cruddy weld put on the seatpost tube/BB junction at some point in its life, but for the price I paid plus shipping I cannot complain 😎 
Now I just need to rob my 401K or a bank and find a tank...







Registration tag from front axle;


----------



## Hastings (Aug 7, 2022)

Was on vacation at the thousand islands NY with my family this week. Still Managed to score a couple giant signs! I’ve been looking for the ox cart steel billboard for almost a decade..  4x8.. Only seen two before. Exxon double sided porcelain was a sweet “ take this one too for a extra hundred” kinda deal. Both of them were at a local bbq joint that has closed. Happy Sunday!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 7, 2022)

We found out we have a son on the way ❤️


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 7, 2022)

Second biggest purchase of my life- but a worthy conservation project for the next few years 1840s house that is virtually untouched- built like a colonial with oak post &beam and wide plank floors- located on the Delaware bay in NJ


----------



## RJWess (Aug 7, 2022)

> HEMI426 said:
> 
> 
> > A $10 mini bike that I hope someone can tell me what company made it. And 2 bikes for $1 not worthy of pics. And these 2 stingrays.
> ...


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 7, 2022)

remembering Le Mays bicycle tamasha ...thanks to Phil and Ron and all the bicycle junkies .. eh!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 7, 2022)

Another good load this week, will be bringing stuff to Kutztown on Saturday.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 7, 2022)

I missed a week ( Sunday Show and Tell) well away at the lake ( Lake Winnipeg) in Gimli, Manitoba at the annual Icelandic Festival. A good time was had by all. I rode my 1953 Schwinn Black Phantom and scored some neat reprinted pictures of Winnipeg and some Bicycle shop photo's ( will post seperate/more pics). I got my " Hercules" fender bomb from Bicycle Recyclery and put it my '39 CCM Motorbike, got some ( Ebay) model and vintage Corvettes, a cool vintage Coconut beverage "snow" can from an antique dealer buddy. Also a neat '64 Caddy with a speedometer, originally bought for parts, but fell in love with how complete it is although ridden hard, put away wet, and had a cigarette butted out in the back seat!! I took it apart and got the speedo working again!! This Nosco plastic race car is eye candy ( Ebay) as well. Scoresville man!


----------



## catfish (Aug 7, 2022)

Got this too.


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 7, 2022)

Picked up a ‘67 Deluxe Typhoon in Coppertone, a set of S-7 wheels, the front fender and a box of parts (also had pedals, brackets and other stuff) in a little middleweight bundle.
Now I need the two little reflectors for the mudflap to match the other! Anybody have ‘em?


----------



## Nashman (Aug 7, 2022)

Few more pics 'O stuff mentioned previous. The pictures are kinda dark/scanned but clearly there were Pope motorcycles sold there along with Brantford bicycles too. Not visible in these scans, but the 2nd picture has a "Pope motorcycles" sign below the "Brantford Bicycles" sign and of course all the motorcycles to the right of the owner. West End Cycle Shop- Winnipeg 1911.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2022)

I usually don’t post on the what’d you get thread, but I’m pretty excited about this one.
I know, you’re thinking, a road bike!
But this little gem caught my eye on the Chicago Craigslist.
It’s interesting in that it has the chrome lugs and stays that you would expect to see on the late 60’s/70’s bikes, but it still has the early 1st generation decal kit.
The serial number puts it right around the middle of 1960, so it must have been in the last batch of bikes produced that were still using the old trim scheme.
It’s had some equipment modifications over the years, so my plan, is to carefully bring it back to a 1959/60 component group.
1960 was a very good year, because that’s when the first Campy Gruppo was introduced, and that was the year I was born.
So, this sweet little 1960 Schwinn Paramount has decided to retire out in California for awhile.
Oh, yeah!
Thank’s Frank, for bringing the Paramount back in house.
Much appreciated!


----------



## dasberger (Aug 7, 2022)

Pretty solid week...  I took a trip to see @onecatahula and grab my New Departure cabinet.  Thanks again  @Jesse McCauley for holding onto it and Pete for the pickup assist!  





While I was there I also picked up a an old sewn edge Mesinger for one of my Moto projects as well as a NOS pair of Coker BFG repops for my Red Phantom project...  Thanks again Pete it's always a pleasure!





I also picked up a couple of random smalls...  some saddlebags, Specialized thorn proof tubes and a funky wall mounted bike clamp













Saved the best for last...  '41 BFG Challenger.  Nice solid original bike. Second BFG this month!  Can't wait to get this one serviced


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 7, 2022)

My bike of the week is an adult size Swiss ski bike.  These are still being handmade with virtually the same design since 1911. I was told, starting in the early 1930’s, the runners were constructed of laminate instead of solid wood.  A new batch of Dean’s have arrived and put out to pasture to sun craze.  Some pedals, literature, and two Excelsior stock certificates Walter Branche got out of the Schwinn Building also arrived this week.


----------



## stoney (Aug 7, 2022)

Original Kenton 7” cast iron boat tail racer


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2022)

partsguy said:


> We found out we have a son on the way ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1676016



Congratulations to you and the  mrs's. That's great news!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 7, 2022)

Finally was able to land the correct badge for my 39 Firestone Flying Ace!  There are less than 20 of these bikes known to still exist so imagine how hard the badge was to find!!


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 7, 2022)

After nearly a year of house shopping and 5 offers above asking price on other houses that we still got outbid on. We finally moved into our new home.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 7, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> After nearly a year of house shopping and 5 offers above asking price on other houses that we still got outbid on. We finally moved into our new home.
> View attachment 1676205



Congrats Chad!!


----------



## Tim s (Aug 7, 2022)

partsguy said:


> We found out we have a son on the way ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1676016



That is great!


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 7, 2022)

Just returned from vacation . Now I need a vacation . Lol. A really cool bell a ocean theme thermometer. A Dick CO. Plate . ((Yes it’s a real place stop snickering like jr high school kids. ))few stickers for my shop door . My door just needs a CATFISH sticker and my life will be complete. I’m also wondering did I find gold?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 7, 2022)

I rebuilt these old Torrington pedals with fresh rubber for use.


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 7, 2022)

Today I picked up a fully restored 52 Phantom and a Phantom stool from the family of a gentleman that had owned a local Schwinn shop.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 7, 2022)

Getting harder all the time to buy a "pickup load of old bikes", but it still happens. Quality goes down, price goes up as time goes on! But still, I ain't complaining. Got an almost complete X-53, a couple of "Fat Bar" Schwinns, straightbar tank, and a loop-tail Colson frame, plus some misc junk out of North Idaho.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Getting harder all the time to buy a "pickup load of old bikes", but it still happens. Quality goes down, price goes up as time goes on! But still, I ain't complaining. Got an almost complete X-53, a couple of "Fat Bar" Schwinns, straightbar tank, and a loop-tail Colson frame, plus some misc junk out of North Idaho.
> 
> View attachment 1676538
> 
> ...




Is this a current picture? Gas is only $2.53 a gallon!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 7, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Is this a current picture? Gas is only $2.53 a gallon!



I wish!  That's the gallons.  Total price is above it. 😆


----------



## higgens (Aug 7, 2022)

Got a Elgin speedo from @ADReese and a coffee cup from the thrift store


----------



## Nashman (Aug 7, 2022)

partsguy said:


> We found out we have a son on the way ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1676016



Great News!!  Congrats!! A new Caber coming!!


----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> After nearly a year of house shopping and 5 offers above asking price on other houses that we still got outbid on. We finally moved into our new home.
> View attachment 1676205



Congratulations on your new home. 
My daughter works for a lending company serving Raleigh area. The bidding wars there are crazy..she has seen bids  $50,000 over asking price.


----------



## mstovall (Aug 8, 2022)

Weekend Finds.  Tonka Tonka Tonka


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 8, 2022)

Looks kinda rare 
Tagged as found


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 8, 2022)

1936PEDALER said:


> Looks kinda rare
> Tagged as found
> 
> View attachment 1676703
> ...



Looks more like Well-done to me !, lol...don't believe I've seen that one before, found any info on it ?


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 8, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Looks more like Well-done to me !, lol...don't believe I've seen that one before, found any info on it ?



no, but saw something similar on a French bike with an Evans cycle motor


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 8, 2022)

I picked up a couple bikes last weekend. I drove past a church that had a sign that said bike sale. I was only planning to buy the schwinn. But after I purchased it, they told me it was getting late, and if I wanted any others, I could have them for 5$ a piece. They said they had a junk truck coming soon, and what ever was left would be tossed out. You never know what you may find on a day out.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 11, 2022)

I know it's not Sunday, but I work the opposite side of the week as everyone else... technically, this is my Sunday. Lol
This is today's haul that sort of started last night. Ha



I really don't know what I was thinking in terms of space!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 11, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I know it's not Sunday, but I work the opposite side of the week as everyone else... technically, this is my Sunday. Lol
> This is today's haul that sort of started last night. Ha
> View attachment 1678225
> I really don't know what I was thinking in terms of space!



That’s a nice looking Shelby you got there!


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 11, 2022)

And only 2 of them are girl's that I an see, DOND, DOND, DOND that would free up some space.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 11, 2022)

Can you believe the old fart rides...with some air and a pedal...and a fender adjustment?! It actually rides extremely well for the neglect it's had.


----------



## Dra (Aug 13, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> A $10 mini bike that I hope someone can tell me what company made it. And 2 bikes for $1 not worthy of pics. And these 2 stingrays.
> 
> View attachment 1675913
> 
> ...



With the rear shocks a rupp?


----------



## JRE (Aug 13, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1678276
> Can you believe the old fart rides...with some air and a pedal...and a fender adjustment?! It actually rides extremely well for the neglect it's had.



Shelbys are my favorite bike. I'm interested if you decide to sell it.


----------

